# Onion Creek Oberhasli Barn Fire Tragedy



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I got word earlier this evening that Onion Creek Oberhaslis lost all their pregnant milk does and several kids in a barn fire today. Only one goat survived and it is badly burned. A GoFundMe page was set up for them a couple of hours ago. Here is the link: 
https://www.gofundme.com/onioncreekoberhasli

This was the message on Sierra's Facebook: 
"Everybody please pray for us! Our barn just burned down and I lost all of my milkers! Four babies were also lost. There is one survivor, Belle, and she is badly burned on her face. The girls in that barn were all pregnant but two of them (Sabine and Noni). I am devastated...."


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How awful!! Poor goats!



I wonder, has anyone heard of smoke alarms that have some sort of speaker that can go in the house where someone could hear it? I suppose you could just use the regular kind & keep a baby monitor plugged in right by it....


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This is only an hour away from us. What a tragedy. Prayers going there way!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, how awful! I cringe knowing how they all suffered. I think a barn fire with animals is one of the absolutely worst things. And most barns don't have any fire suppression system or alarms.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's aweful my mom loves that place! I'm going to see if we can donate but I don't know if we can or not but I'll try! Does anyone know how it started?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Terrible, I am so sorry for their losses.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man, that's just horrible :tears:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It is a horrible thing to experience. I lost my barn, all my goats (does, kids, bucks, youngstock, pregnant does due any day) in 2011 to an arsonist. My house was damaged also. It was horrible.

I am so sorry for their loss. I understand. Cyber hugs to them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no this is just awful news. Prayers for them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. I am praying for them.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

JK_Farms said:


> That's aweful my mom loves that place! I'm going to see if we can donate but I don't know if we can or not but I'll try! Does anyone know how it started?


I just saw this thread. Thank you for the support! We believe the fire started due to faulty wiring. Belle is doing sooooo much better! Thank you for the prayers! She will pull through and make a full recovery.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are pictures from this morning... The fire burned so hot, there is not much left.... My neighbor is coming over later to help bury the goats. The picture of the charred ground is all that's left of the heated water bucket (not where the fire started). All goats were accounted for and only Belle made it out. One baby was found on the roof. It looks like he made it out only die crossing the roof after it collapsed. Belle's burns were not as bad as we initially thought. Her fur is singed all on the top and it looks like she was hit by burning timbers on her head and back. Eyes are still swollen almost completely shut. She is able to see enough to get around easily. Her breathing is normal, she is chewing cud and has a good appetite. I called the vet and she said to monitor her and let her know if anything changes. I am giving her calcium, vit. B, and probiotics. I'll be getting some Vetericyn for her eyes and Aloe Vera for her singed fur and face. Thank you to everyone for your kind words, encouragement, and donations to the Go-Fund-Me page. I couldn't do it without you!

Prayer requests:
-Belle is six weeks pregnant and I am praying her babies will be fine and make it full term. As well as Belle making a full recovery.

-The guy from the insurance is coming out. The structure should be covered, but we are not sure what they will say about the goats. All but two were registered and I have papers as proof as well as pictures taken before. Praying that goes well.

Praises/Things To Be Thankful For:
-I'm doing okay. Counting my blessings and somehow, the tragedy seems a little smaller. I have seven girls left (not counting Allie's girls and Belle) and my bucks. 

-The hay stack was 20' away from the barn and all hay is fine (8 tons). The trees right behind the barn smoldered and lost their needles, but didn't burn. 

-I only lost the one barn and the goats in it (my pregnant top milkers), but no one else.

For those of you who know my herd, some of the girls lost were; Gilly (herd queen), Brigitta (number two in the herd), Ailis (Brigitta's daughter and my favorite in the barn), Sabine (the first black kid on the farm and the one I nursed back to health after she severed her growth plate), Ivy (my best packer doe, and the highest butterfat producer), and Noni (my 3 Gun granddaughter). These are not all that were in there, but some of my favorites...

Update since then:
-One of Belle's eyes is completely open. The other is open about 1/3rd.
-She has had a bit of a personality change.... She seems more skittish around my family, but is now very attached to me.
-She got preliminary numbers back from the insurance. They said up to $250 for all of the goats and about $3,000-$5,000 for the barn.

Thank you again for all the prayers and support!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. I hope Belle recovers completely. You are amazing to be able to find positive things in your tragedy. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh, I am so very sorry! I am saying lots of prayers. I love your attitude and your lists of blessings, but I can only imagine how much your heart hurts.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry:hug: I will definitely be praying for you. 
Glad to hear that Belle will be OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine!! Glad Belle made it out and is doing better!!:hug:Sending you many prayers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sending all of my love ... :hug:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what to say except that Ive been praying for you and your family ever since I heard about it. Glad you didn't lose everyone and - wow, it's amazing that your hay came through unscathed.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> -She got preliminary numbers back from the insurance. They said up to $250 for all of the goats and about $3,000-$5,000 for the barn.


$250 for all 15 goats? Is that it? I truly hope you meant to say $250 apiece.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Glad you are getting some insurance on your losses. Sorry for the loss of all your does.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Damfino said:


> $250 for all 15 goats? Is that it? I truly hope you meant to say $250 apiece.


Nope! $250 for the herd... The guy we are working with is really nice and he called today to let us know it looks like they might give us more for the barn than we were originally told. He is going to see if they can do more about the goats and personal property side. We'll find out more on Monday.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is so awful


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that's it for the whole herd! What do they think this is? Africa? Goats aren't that cheap here


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

That's like $15 per goat. That's paltry and pathetic. I hope the GoFundMe campaign goes well to make up for it. GoFundMe has been so overused and abused lately that it's hard to want to support one these days, but I hope this one gets some love. You've got a worthy cause.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that is not right. Each goat is priced normally as if you were selling them price. 
I would really complain and fight that because that many goats are worth a whole lot more than that. 
Evidently the insurance guy isn't smart and ripping you off. 

Do not accept the first offer or second ect if it is not fair.

If you have to, show the insurance company this thread. Print it out.

Look up websites that have goats like you had and if they have prices on their site, show that to the insurance guy too. 
This is so humiliating to you, as this guy thinks goats are worth nothing. Goats are very popular and in demand and are worth something, not nothing.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, that is not right. Each goat is priced normally as if you were selling them price.
> I would really complain and fight that because that many goats are worth a whole lot more than that.
> Evidently the insurance guy isn't smart and ripping you off.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, it was pretty frustrating, but we did get more than we were originally told for the barn and the personal property. People have been so generous and donated goats to build the herd again. I was able to get one additional small barn up and hope to get one more finished here soon. The big barn will get underway in a month or two when my Dad has some time off.

One of my surviving FF's kidded a month prematurely and gave birth to twins. Buck and doe set. Both kids died. :tears:. The general consensus was stress from the fire (even though she was in a completely different pen when the fire took place). She is doing well and has since adopted one of the new doelings (she is a great mom and LOVES "her baby").

Belle's burns blistered and scabbed over. The scabs are starting to fall off and new hair is growing in. She is blind in one eye, but she gets around like she has sight in both. She has adapted well. When the scabs are gone, I will try to use some eyebright tincture in that eye. Thank you to everyone for all your prayers and the burn creams! I have been taking a few pictures along the way on her journey.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of the babies.

Glad to hear the others are doing OK.

There are good people out there and I am so happy to hear you are getting good support from them.

Glad you are receiving more than you were first quoted.

Prayers still coming your way.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

This is so tragic. My heart goes out to you. So glad to hear people are donating to help rebuild. By the way...through text, your attitude is amazing. The insurance low blow is sad but you are seeing the high side and moving forward. Kudo's to you for that. I hope the numbers go up on the money offer for you herd. I agree you should fight but after dealing with everything you may not have the energy for that. 
Prayers, Light and love.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updating on the fire aftermath and Miss Belle. 
Belle went blind in her right eye but was able to get around just fine. She is no longer the passive doe she used to be before the fire. Belle has decided to move up in the ranks. I kept her with the sheep for about 5 weeks to let her heal up without the added stress of meeting new goats (like I said before, I maintain separate doe herds in the winter). She was quite happy being the herd queen of the sheep! Back to her eye. I was planning on putting some eyebright tea wash in the affected eye once her scabs had fallen off and her face wasn't so sore and tender. In the meantime, I just prayed over her, for sight to be fully restored. God is so good and within two weeks, her eye is clear and she has full sight! It also looks like she may have kept her pregnancy! We'll know more in the next three weeks for sure (one way or another). She went through the whole "Bionic Goat" stage with the scabs and scarring. She also lost her ears, at least half of them. I came out one day and they were gone! Never did find them. They were burned pretty badly, so they likely just fell off. Through it all, she has maintained a happy, and persevering attitude. I've been documenting Belle's progress in the different stages. I won't post pictures of her for about another month though. It's still a little graphic for some. Just so happy for the progress she's made! I still call her pretty girl. To me, she is still so beautiful! Her attitude is so amazing and such a blessing!
I am getting the materials collected right now for the big barn. It's going to be in a different location from where the original barn was, but closer to the water source. Plenty of fire escape options are being planned into this new barn. More info on that coming as progress is made. We also put up two additional smaller barns/sheds in the former "baby pen" (now just the goat pen). Everybody has shelter and space now. Thank you to my brothers and the other family for working so hard to get these up!
I had a few does that were in that baby pen due after the fire. Dee kidded with triplets (one of which was a doeling), and Twister had twins (one of each). Dee's daughter is named Jasmine Hope. Twister's little girl is Dóchas (hope in Gaelic). Thank you to those who have offered doelings! Some have already arrived. It has done me so much good to see those little babies bouncing, jumping, and flinging all around.❤
Thank you again to everyone for your prayers and support! It means so much to my family and I!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so amazing how Belle came up the ranks. Kudos to her & thank the Lord she is doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is doing well!


----------

